# Another dead snowboarder at Mt. Hood Meadows



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Snowolf, 

What part of Heather Canyon was this in? God's Wall? PR?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like he ducked the ropes of a permanently closed area. Definitely not the smartest thing to do. Telluride has a spot like that and so does Mammoth. Bummer, not sure why you'd do that in an already quasi backcountry area. 

For the record, I have no problems with ducking ropes, but you have to know the terrain you are entering. Sounds like one of powder fever mistakes.

RIP...


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

My guess would be over in Clark Canyon or at the bottom of Pluto.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> did you read the comment underneath


Wow... "government needs to outlaw snowboarding to protect us from ourselves." I dont even know what to say to that.

Best wishes to the family.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Grizz said:


> My guess would be over in Clark Canyon or at the bottom of Pluto.


The fact that he was found submerged in a creek, at the base of a waterfall, kind of rules out Clark and Pluto IMHO.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

there is a waterfall to the rider's right of the PR boundary line. it is out of bounds.

another tragic loss on the Mt. heart goes out to the family, and i hope the kid didn't suffer at all...


these are real mountains out here folks, be careful out there


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Is there some sort of cover up going on at Meadows? Why have they not responded to my inquiries as to where in Heather this occurred? I have emailed, facebooked, and wrote on the blog trying to find answers...

...why are my facebook and blog posts being deleted and ignored?

Criminal investigation? Was he REALLY out-of-bounds that day?

Why would Meadows not want thier customers to be aware of the dangerous(late season) areas inside Heather right now?

A little transparency would go a long way.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The maggots over at TGR seem to have a better bead onto what happened here. A couple of the mags familiar with the area state that in poor visibility conditions you can easily end up on top of this feature. I don't know if that was the case this day, but would help to explain a lot.

Also, I am sure you are not the only person making these inquiries. If you thought of it, you can gaurantee that another 1,000 people have. So give it a little time. People get killed at resorts all the time in various different ways. I don't know a single resort that doesn't want to make it the last one ever.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow..

..if they are correct at TGR and this was actually inbounds, Meadows could be sued for libel and possibly negligence. It would also explain why they have been so hush-hush about this.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i always feel bad about this stuff... but on a mountain like this, don't duck ropes... unless you are able to hit every square foot of that mountain with confidence, why bother? there is enough to keep the biggest thrill seaker happy there.

ducking ropes is not a good decision. not going to say ever, but pretty damn close to. and on a day with poor visibility, gotta slow down in the unknowns... 

sad. at that age, you just want to explore and do something harder than your friends do... unfortunately, it was the last crazy thing he got to go. rip and hope it was a quick head shot with no pain.

edit* snuck in there... it was inbounds yet roped right? its not like they are going to buldoze the mountain to make everything a groomed run. accidents happen. unfortunately, someone will be sued/paid off/fired due to this. bad enough someone had to die.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It was inbounds, but a permanently roped off closed area. Not sure if he knowingly ducked it, or if weather was an issue. Those of you in the PDX area would be able to say if there was any weather blowing in or not. Either way, this is marked off terrain. I can't see how the resort can take the blame for this.


----------



## DaveTrag (Mar 13, 2009)

The investigation of the accident was conducted by US Forest Service and Hood River County. The accident occured in a closed (completely roped off area) in Heather Canyon in the foothills below 1/2 Moon Bowl. Your Facebook comment was removed out of respect for the family, which has suffered an unbearable loss. 
Meadows has spoken openly to the media and will be posting blog soon. Our deepest condolences go out to the family and friends of Levi Krukowski.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

DaveTrag said:


> The investigation of the accident was conducted by US Forest Service and Hood River County. The accident occured in a closed (completely roped off area) in Heather Canyon in the foothills below 1/2 Moon Bowl. Your Facebook comment was removed out of respect for the family, which has suffered an unbearable loss.
> Meadows has spoken openly to the media and will be posting blog soon. Our deepest condolences go out to the family and friends of Levi Krukowski.



Thanks Dave.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i don't get it. the article says he was boarding with friends in an out of bounds area. so where were the friends in all this. forgot to mention that their buddy took a 40 foot dive and didnt survive>


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it's more like they lost track of him when he ducked the ropes, or just on the approach to that area. If they had of been with him, his friends would probably have been part of this tragedy.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

It gets pretty narly where that kid died. Pretty intense riding


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> The fact that he was found submerged in a creek, at the base of a waterfall, kind of rules out Clark and Pluto IMHO.


Why would it rule those out?









Clark Canyon


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

ducking ropes is how i ride... its a lifestyle. no rope can tame the beast that is pauly molitor... haters start hatin'


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

just don't kill yourself, seriously- I hate hearing about things like this, that are tragic, but at the same time make snowboarders look like a bunch of rule breaking jerks.

Of course, in this case he could of legitimately not known where he was.. but every slope I've been to you had to sign a liability waiver?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

BliND KiNK said:


> Of course, in this case he could of legitimately not known where he was.. but every slope I've been to you had to sign a liability waiver?


HUHH?? Of the 30 or so mountains I've ridden in the Northeast, Utah, and Colorado I've never been asked to sign a waiver. The resorts are not liable for you injuring yourself in a sport.

Condolences to the guys fam. That's awful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

NoTickets said:


> i don't get it. the article says he was boarding with friends in an out of bounds area. so where were the friends in all this. forgot to mention that their buddy took a 40 foot dive and didnt survive>


i'm Levi's brother, and i was with him that day. when we got towards the bottom of heather i stopped in some trees to go to the bathroom, because i had needed to piss for the past several runs. i wish i hadn't, maybe things would have been different. 

my brother and my cousin went ahead of me. usually we would not seperate and this is the first time to my knowledge that he had ducked a boundary line, he wasn't some dumb ass 18 year old thinking he was above the rules of the mountain. 


my cousin told me that they had stopped and my brother warned him to be careful because there was a creek. i dont want to say to much because i wasn't with them on that part of the run.

i'll miss you until the day we meet again little brother.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

portland87 said:


> i'm Levi's brother, and i was with him that day. when we got towards the bottom of heather i stopped in some trees to go to the bathroom, because i had needed to piss for the past several runs. i wish i hadn't, maybe things would have been different.
> 
> my brother and my cousin went ahead of me. usually we would not seperate and this is the first time to my knowledge that he had ducked a boundary line, he wasn't some dumb ass 18 year old thinking he was above the rules of the mountain.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your loss, things sometimes happen that are out of our hands...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry about your loss man. Honestly, there's probably not a lot you could've done without proper rescue equipment if he indeed go down a crevasse.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

portland87 said:


> i'm Levi's brother, and i was with him that day. when we got towards the bottom of heather i stopped in some trees to go to the bathroom, because i had needed to piss for the past several runs. i wish i hadn't, maybe things would have been different.
> 
> my brother and my cousin went ahead of me. usually we would not seperate and this is the first time to my knowledge that he had ducked a boundary line, he wasn't some dumb ass 18 year old thinking he was above the rules of the mountain.
> 
> ...


Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry man, this forum is getting more and more down with pointing fingers, coming to false conclusions, and spreading rumors. I hope it stops....

I am sorry for your loss Portland, it can happen to any of us. Even if we do have the utmost respect for what we're doing.




portland87 said:


> i'm Levi's brother, and i was with him that day. when we got towards the bottom of heather i stopped in some trees to go to the bathroom, because i had needed to piss for the past several runs. i wish i hadn't, maybe things would have been different.
> 
> my brother and my cousin went ahead of me. usually we would not seperate and this is the first time to my knowledge that he had ducked a boundary line, he wasn't some dumb ass 18 year old thinking he was above the rules of the mountain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

I just wanted people to know that Levi had respect for the mountain and the rules. we all appreciate the kind words.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Portland, I am so sorry for your loss. Definitely don't blame yourself. The mountains can be a cruel mistress. I have lost friends to them over the years. Dying with your boots on is always a possibility. You had the good fortune of knowing and getting to spend time with your brother. Don't forget it.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss, Portland. My thoughts and prayors are with you.


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

wow to actually see (or read) the victims writing is so touching but also unbelievable. not trying to say its not him but who knows. if you are the guys bro sorry for the loss.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Doesn't seem like a faker to me. Most fakers would linger and soak up the attention because that's what they came to get. He poked his head in, said his piece and bounced. That seems like the real deal to me.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Portland*

Don't blame yourself. Your brother wouldn't want it that way. Live a great life - that's how you pay highest respect to those who go before us.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah, don't blame yourself... a guy has got to pee... they are called accidents for a reason. no one would ever do anything that would cause thise much grief, especially to a loved one.

and if people thought it was my comments that were just blaming him... didn't mean it that way... more just shaking my head and hoping none of you bastards try ducking ropes as the worst case scenario isn't as rare a case as you'd think. (except pauly apparently... as some in here feel, dying with your boots on is the best way to go. there are definitely worse ways)


----------



## TB020 (Feb 8, 2010)

best wishes to you and your family bro.
i know what it's like to lose a sibling to the snow, so you definitely have my deepest sympathy.

definitely don't blame yourself. Live life to the fullest in his memory. That's the way he would want it.


----------

